# Antennenkabel + X = Internetzugang?



## Mainstream (19. Juni 2002)

Hallo!

Ich habe einmal von einem Internetzugang über das Antennenkabel meines Fernsehers gehört.

So nun die Frage: Was braucht mann alles um so einenen Internetzugang zu realisieren und welche Geschwindigkeit hat das ganze dann ( mein 56k Modem ist mir einfach zu langsam ). 

PS: Könnte mir jemand auch was über den Preis sagen?

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Nuklearflo (19. Juni 2002)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren.
Wir haben mal mit 2 Walki Talkies Morsezeichen von einem PC auf den anderen geschickt und die Codes da mittels eigener Software wieder in Text umgewandelt.
Ist ja im unkommerziellen Sinne genau das gleiche...


----------



## Frechdachs (19. Juni 2002)

soweit ich weiss gibts da nur deutschlandweit 12 verschiedene ISP die das anbieten, sind also regionale Anbieter, weil das Netz dafür voll digitalisiert sein muss ...

ein Anbieter ist zum Beispiel bei uns in der Stadt (Brandenburg/Havel) da kannst dir die ungefähren Preislisten mal anschauen

http://www.rftonline.net

geschwindigkeiten hier bei uns in der Stadt sind bis zu 512kb, denk mal ist jedoch abhängig von der Leistung des Kabelnetzes, nen Kumpel in Leipzig hat ne 1mbit leitung über Antenne..

was de dazu brauchst ist halt der ISP, der es ermöglicht, nen Kabelmodem und ne Ethernetkarte, das wars eigentlich schon...

ob es bei dir möglich ist siehst du hier:

http://www.onlinekosten.de/breitband/anbieter/tv_flat.php

dort sind alle isp´s aufgelistet mit den Orten, in welchen es möglich ist...

infos warum es nicht überall möglich ist hier:

http://www.onlinekosten.de/breitband/kabel/

hoffe mal ich konnte weiterhelfen...

bye sagt der dachs..gg


----------



## Mainstream (20. Juni 2002)

Danke für diese großartigen Seiten!Sie waren sehr informativ und ich wunderte mich, dass Berlin garnicht vertreten war!

Naja, habe eine E-Mail an meine Wohnungsbaugesellschaft geschickt und erwarte bald eine Antwort!

PS: Da ich wenig Ahnung von Übertragungsraten habe: Wie schnell ist beispielsweise ISDN, DSL ... ?


----------

